# الهى .......



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2006)




----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2006)

*ابتاه اغفر لنا لاننا لا نعلم ماذا نفعل *


----------



## Michael (22 يناير 2006)

شكرا مى على الصورة الجيلة دى

ربنا معكى


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*صلاة روعة اختي الغالية...*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك...*


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

رووعة يا ميرنا

مشكووووووووووورة


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

آمين آمين آمين

شكرا للصلاه الجميله

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------

